# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Skirting tile finish

## jacy_m

Our new laundry is almost complete. The floor has been waterproofed and tiled a couple of weeks ago. I was going to have a go at putting the skirting tiles on myself but it is my first time tiling and I am confused about a couple of things. 
Firstly, all of the edges of the skirting tile are unfinished. Do I put a metal/pvc trim to cover the top edge? Or use no more gaps? Or just paint it? 
Secondly, I have both internal and external corners. I assume I would use a corner trim for the external corner? Do I need to mitre the internal corner? Or could it be a butt joint?  
thanks for the advice

----------


## China

Why did the floor tiler not finnish his job and do the skirting,edges of the tiles should be finnished if not you will have to run a line of grout or silicone along the edge, you can use corner tiles or you can just make but joint and grout them, no you don't mitre the corners

----------


## jacy_m

The skirting tiles hadn't been ordered yet at that stage, which was my fault. And of course I chose tiles that weren't finished on the edges. So now I'm reluctant to get the tiler back for such a small job of finishing the skirting off.  
The one external corner is in a walkway. If i butt joint it, does this make it prone to damage by people kicking it? 
thanks

----------


## dib

I'd just add that it would worth looking at friends place to see how they have been done or if you are in toilet in restaurant have a look.  Seems a bit weird I know but it helps if you can see different ways these things can be done. 
I dont think butt joining will effect the strength.  The grouting might be a weak spot but its still much harder than somones foot.  If you can get a corner tile that matches it will look neater.

----------

